# Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench



## army

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@SEDSystems.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 11:06:51 -0600 (CST)*
John,
Essentially correct, but I‘m told that the tool he sought 
was a ‘pipe stretcher‘, not a left handed monkey wrench.
I agree with the ‘moxie‘ comment........
greg
Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 21:17:56 -0500 > From: John Gow 

Subject: Re: ‘Gun Salutes‘
> Remember Don Litz? >
> His first day as a kid working for the C.O.S., he was told
> to go to City Stores and get the left handed monkey 
wrench. >
> Of course, he was smart enough to go to Riverdale Pool > 
Hall, shoot pool and drink beer until 1600, then return to 
> say "They only have one, and its not available"...thus > 
began a thirty year career. >
> The guy had moxie... >
> John >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 12:46:49 EST*
or a 100 feet of shore line? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 11:13:32 -0700*
Or the keys to the parade square. A bucket of steam.....
----- Original Message ----- 
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:46 AM
Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> or a 100 feet of shore line? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 13:49:59 EST*
My Dad sent me for prop wash, I wonder if that was the way to get some time 
alone with Mom? mmmmmm some old guys are pretty smart.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Martin, Rob JUS" <Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 14:17:02 -0500*
Used to work Pipeline construction as a summer student and was once sent
looking for a bucket of condensed steam, when I returned I was told to go
get some out of the tap. I returned the favour and sent another student
looking for a bucket of checkered paint. Nothing funnier than a University
student who claims to know so much looking for checkered paint.
=======================================
Rob Martin
TSC Incident Coordinator
Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
=======================================
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 13:25:43 -0600*
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 12:49 PM
Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> My Dad sent me for prop wash, I wonder if that was the way to get some
time
> alone with Mom? mmmmmm some old guys are pretty smart.
I remember hearing about a sailor who on his return from sea would scatter a
bag of green jelly beans or white if there was snow on the lawn for the
kids to find.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 13:38:51 -0600*
on 26/3/01 12:13,  Ian Edwards at iedwards@home.com wrote:
> Or the keys to the parade square.
In Sarcee Barracks the parade square was chained off, presumably to prevent
guys from parking on it. If you were going to do some drill on it, you
always sent a soldier to the guardroom to get the ‘keys to the parade
square‘ Everyone can imagine what was going through his mind as he went to
fetch the keys.
arte et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 14:45:11 -0500*
In days gone by, we had a prep cook at a restaurant I worked at going insane 
trying to locate a left-handed knife...
Incidentally, while it does not follow the subject exactly, my first weekend 
out, which I asked about, was a success... while I wasn‘t cleared to 
actually participate in most of the Range Ops, I did get to see a lot, it 
was very helpful!
Thanks to all who gave advice.
Paratus,
Nick Butler
>From: "Martin, Rob JUS" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 14:17:02 -0500
>
>Used to work Pipeline construction as a summer student and was once sent
>looking for a bucket of condensed steam, when I returned I was told to go
>get some out of the tap. I returned the favour and sent another student
>looking for a bucket of checkered paint. Nothing funnier than a University
>student who claims to know so much looking for checkered paint.
>
>=======================================
>Rob Martin
>TSC Incident Coordinator
>Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
>=======================================
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 12:36:46 -0800*
Had a guy come back after we sent him for a bucket of steam.....he brought
ice icubes, said they froze on the way back.
We also tried sending them for "keys to the CDF locker"....CDF = common dog
f**k
red and green oil for the running lights
fetch a water hammer
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:13 AM
Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> Or the keys to the parade square. A bucket of steam.....
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:46 AM
> Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
>
>
> > or a 100 feet of shore line?
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 17:29:16 -0400*
striped paint to paint the last  post..... and the ever-popular masturbation
papers and left-handed puttie stretchie...... how about a sky-hook?
Bob
dave wrote:
> Had a guy come back after we sent him for a bucket of steam.....he brought
> ice icubes, said they froze on the way back.
> We also tried sending them for "keys to the CDF locker"....CDF = common dog
> f**k
> red and green oil for the running lights
> fetch a water hammer
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:13 AM
> Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
>
> > Or the keys to the parade square. A bucket of steam.....
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:46 AM
> > Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> >
> >
> > > or a 100 feet of shore line?
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 14:53:43 -0700*
All you had to know about pipe was that the outside diameter had to be
greater than the inside diameter or else the hole would be on the outside of
the pipe.
And for real: don‘t store the steel pipe lengths in a north-south
direction or else it tends to become "magnitized" ie. like the needle of a
magnet and deteriorates much faster once layed in the ground.
----- Original Message -----
From: Martin, Rob JUS 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 12:17 PM
Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> Used to work Pipeline construction as a summer student  snip
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 15:04:24 -0700*
I date the beginning of the decline of the Canadian Army to the time POMC
vehicles were first allowed to park on parade squares. The best thing they
could do to Sarcee Barracks was to give it back to the First Nations. Oh,
they did already? Sorry. Harvey Barracks, I believe it was know as in its
last years.
----- Original Message -----
From: William J  Anderson 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 12:38 PM
Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> on 26/3/01 12:13,  Ian Edwards at iedwards@home.com wrote:
>
> > Or the keys to the parade square.
>
> In Sarcee Barracks the parade square was chained off, presumably to
prevent
> guys from parking on it. If you were going to do some drill on it, you
> always sent a soldier to the guardroom to get the ‘keys to the parade
> square‘ Everyone can imagine what was going through his mind as he went to
> fetch the keys.
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"William J <andy> Anderson" <aanderson@sk.sympatico.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 17:04:49 -0600*
on 26/3/01 16:04,  Ian Edwards at iedwards@home.com wrote:
> I date the beginning of the decline of the Canadian Army to the time POMC
> vehicles were first allowed to park on parade squares.
I used to wonder about that. When most of those camps were built there were
prolly about 10 people who owned cars. That included the CO. In the late
‘70s and ‘80s it seemed as though everyone had a PMV and the quick and dirty
solution was to turn the parade squares into parking lots. Actually, I
thought it made a lot of sense.
arte et marte
anderson sends:
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Fri, 30 Mar 2001 14:39:37 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
We would send the new OCdts to the RQ for a box of Grid Squares.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: dave [mailto:dave.newcombe@home.com] 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 03:37
To: army-list
Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
Had a guy come back after we sent him for a bucket of steam.....he brought
ice icubes, said they froze on the way back. We also tried sending them for
"keys to the CDF locker"....CDF = common dog f**k red and green oil for the
running lights fetch a water hammer
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:13 AM
Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> Or the keys to the parade square. A bucket of steam.....
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:46 AM
> Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
>
>
> > or a 100 feet of shore line?
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
We would send the new OCdts to the RQ for a box of 
Grid Squares.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: dave [mailto:dave.newcombe@home.com
] 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 03:37
To: army-list
Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
Had a guy come back after we sent him for a bucket of 
steam.....he brought ice icubes, said they froze on the way back. We 
also tried sending them for quotkeys to the CDF lockerquot....CDF 
=3D common dog f**k red and green oil for the running lights fetch a 
water hammer
----- Original Message -----
From: quotIan Edwardsquot 
ltiedwards@home.comgt
To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:13 AM
Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
gt Or the keys to the parade square. A bucket of 
steam.....
gt ----- Original Message -----
gt From: ltCoastDanny@aol.comgt
gt To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
gt Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:46 AM
gt Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
gt
gt
gt gt or a 100 feet of shore line?
gt
gt
gt 
--------------------------------------------------------
gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a message
gt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you 
wish to
gt remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gt message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 30 Mar 2001 13:17:07 -0700*
we often ask new gunners to charge the tri-lux lights for the aiming posts
and send newbies for a can of traverse
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Todd Harris [SMTP:harris@nortelnetworks.com]
> Sent:Friday, March 30, 2001 12:40 PM
> To:‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
> Subject:RE: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> 
> We would send the new OCdts to the RQ for a box of Grid Squares. 
> 
> Todd Harris 
> 
> 
> 
> -----Original Message----- 
> From: dave [ ] 
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 03:37 
> To: army-list 
> Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench 
> 
> 
> Had a guy come back after we sent him for a bucket of steam.....he brought
> ice icubes, said they froze on the way back. We also tried sending them
> for "keys to the CDF locker"....CDF = common dog f**k red and green oil
> for the running lights fetch a water hammer
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Ian Edwards"  
> To:  
> Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:13 AM 
> Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench 
> 
> 
> > Or the keys to the parade square. A bucket of steam..... 
> > ----- Original Message ----- 
> > From:  
> > To:  
> > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:46 AM 
> > Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench 
> > 
> > 
> > > or a 100 feet of shore line? 
> > 
> > 
> > -------------------------------------------------------- 
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
> > message body. 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------- 
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message 
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to 
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the 
> message body. 
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 30 Mar 2001 18:44:18 -0400*
been there......done that.   Nice to hear from another gunner.  What regt are
you with?
Ubique
Bob
Derrick Forsythe wrote:
> we often ask new gunners to charge the tri-lux lights for the aiming posts
> and send newbies for a can of traverse
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: Todd Harris [SMTP:harris@nortelnetworks.com]
> > Sent: Friday, March 30, 2001 12:40 PM
> > To:   ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
> > Subject:      RE: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> >
> > We would send the new OCdts to the RQ for a box of Grid Squares.
> >
> > Todd Harris
> >
> >
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: dave [ ]
> > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 03:37
> > To: army-list
> > Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> >
> >
> > Had a guy come back after we sent him for a bucket of steam.....he brought
> > ice icubes, said they froze on the way back. We also tried sending them
> > for "keys to the CDF locker"....CDF = common dog f**k red and green oil
> > for the running lights fetch a water hammer
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:13 AM
> > Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> >
> >
> > > Or the keys to the parade square. A bucket of steam.....
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:46 AM
> > > Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> > >
> > >
> > > > or a 100 feet of shore line?
> > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 30 Mar 2001 15:46:21 -0700*
20  61 bty - Edm
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Beth MacFarlane [SMTP:elljay@nbnet.nb.ca]
> Sent:Friday, March 30, 2001 3:44 PM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> 
> been there......done that.   Nice to hear from another gunner.  What regt
> are
> you with?
> Ubique
> Bob
> 
> Derrick Forsythe wrote:
> 
> > we often ask new gunners to charge the tri-lux lights for the aiming
> posts
> > and send newbies for a can of traverse
> >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: Todd Harris [SMTP:harris@nortelnetworks.com]
> > > Sent: Friday, March 30, 2001 12:40 PM
> > > To:   ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
> > > Subject:      RE: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> > >
> > > We would send the new OCdts to the RQ for a box of Grid Squares.
> > >
> > > Todd Harris
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: dave [ ]
> > > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 03:37
> > > To: army-list
> > > Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> > >
> > >
> > > Had a guy come back after we sent him for a bucket of steam.....he
> brought
> > > ice icubes, said they froze on the way back. We also tried sending
> them
> > > for "keys to the CDF locker"....CDF = common dog f**k red and green
> oil
> > > for the running lights fetch a water hammer
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Ian Edwards" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:13 AM
> > > Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> > >
> > >
> > > > Or the keys to the parade square. A bucket of steam.....
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 10:46 AM
> > > > Subject: Re: Left Handed Monkey Wrench
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > or a 100 feet of shore line?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

